# Sigmoid colectomy and enbloc removal of uterus



## nabernhardt (May 7, 2012)

ok patient had a sigmoid colectomy with low anterior resection iwht enbloc removal of uterus and bilateral salpingo oophorectomy.

I have the cpt codes 44140 and 58150 which allows to be billed together.

I just am wanting verification please can we charge for the 58150 though the uterus was adherent to the colon and removed enbloc?

thanks


----------



## nabernhardt (May 10, 2012)

can anyone help me out please? 
can post the op note too if needed

or even point me in the right direction to research 
thanks

I'm kind of leaning towards we could only do the 44140?


----------

